# Alphonso Ford leaves the basketball



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Today morning he wrote a letter to Scavolini Pesaro's fans: he has discovered to have a serious blood illness (likely leukemia).

I'm without words.

Good luck Al :no: :sigh:


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*Wow*

I hope he can beat it. Don't like to hear about young people getting that kind of illness(anyone really, but you know what I mean.)


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Here his dramatic letter to all the Scavolini's fans

"Dear friends, I am in the unfortunate position to announce that I will not be able to play the 2004-05 season with Scavolini Pesaro. Unfortunately, my health condition does not allow me, at this point, to compete like a professional athlete. In this moment, I am really grateful to all of you, and to all the trainers, teammates, fans, referees and managers and, thorughout all these years, have given me the opportunity to compete in the sport which I have loved the most. Finally, regarding MY TEAM, Scavolini Pesaro, I want to thank from the bottom of the heart all the people in the organization, my teammates, coaches and our great supporters. I want all of you to have faith. Stay strong and fight hard. My heart will always be with you. 

With respect, Alphonso Ford"


http://www.euroleague.net/finalfour04/noticia.jsp?temporada=E03&jornada=26&id=324


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Very unlucky guy.But also very strong.Of course I know him very well because he used to play in Greece for the most of his career before moving to Italy.Some years back he had an important health problem and he left the court for about 2 years,then he returned and he was even better!!!Unbelievable!I always wanted him to play for my team PAOK.There were some rumors sometime but finally he never palyed for us.He reminds me a lot of legendary Nikos Galis!Maybe the best offensive player in Europe the last 3-4 years.Now it's a big problem for Scavolini to substitute him,in my opinion only with a good name from the NBA they find something the same good.Have you heard any names ItalianBBLover?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> Very unlucky guy.But also very strong.Of course I know him very well because he used to play in Greece for the most of his career before moving to Italy.Some years back he had an important health problem and he left the court for about 2 years,then he returned and he was even better!!!Unbelievable!I always wanted him to play for my team PAOK.There were some rumors sometime but finally he never palyed for us.He reminds me a lot of legendary Nikos Galis!Maybe the best offensive player in Europe the last 3-4 years.Now it's a big problem for Scavolini to substitute him,in my opinion only with a good name from the NBA they find something the same good.Have you heard any names ItalianBBLover?


Charles Smith i.e.

But obviousely it's all to see ...


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Lately there are some crazy rumors about Scavolini!I've heard names such as Horace Grant and Kenny Anderson!!!In the meanwhil they are testing one of the best americans that have played in Europe the last decade,Nate Huffman!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> Lately there are some crazy rumors about Scavolini!I've heard names such as Horace Grant and Kenny Anderson!!!In the meanwhil they are testing one of the best americans that have played in Europe the last decade,Nate Huffman!


Yes, about Huffman the are many rumors, while the rumors about Grant are new for me.

For the SG the newspapers talk about Dion Glover (Raptors) and Charles Smith.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Scavolini needs someone under the rim like Huffman (was)- that was their biggest problem last year, while I don't believe Mottola will solve this problem, since he prefers playing outside the rocket...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Scavolini needs someone under the rim like Huffman (was)- that was their biggest problem last year, while I don't believe Mottola will solve this problem, since he prefers playing outside the rocket...


Möttölä will play as PF


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

If you want send a message to Alphonso, write here on the official Scavolini's website

http://www.victorialibertas.it/alphonsoford.htm

Nome = name
Cognome = surname
Città = city
Invia = send


----------



## maxmg13 (Aug 17, 2004)

"With heartfelt regret, the Euroleague mourns the passing of Alphonso Ford and extends its sincerest condolences to his family, friends, teammates and associates. Mr. Ford, an extraordinary performer who held a special place in the hearts of European fans, died at age 33 on Saturday in his native United States of complications from leukemia. His loss will be felt from Pesaro, Italy, home of his last team, Scavolini, to his previous clubs, such as Montepaschi Siena, Olympiacos and Peristeri. Playing for three different teams, Mr. Ford was the Euroleague's top scorer overall from 2000 through 2003. He remains the top points-per-game scorer since the inception of the Euroleague. Mr. Ford played professionally in Europe since 1997 while under treatment for his illness. He announced his retirement in late August and was undergoing chemotherapy at the time of his death. "This is a great loss, most of all for Alphonso Ford's family, but also for those of us lucky enough to have known him as part of Euroleague basketball from its very start," Euroleague CEO Jordi Bertomeu said on Sunday. "Our deepest sympathies go out to all his loved ones." 

from euroleague.net


ALPHONSO R.I.P.


----------

